# [LaTeX] Listing emph



## Technoblade (29. Dezember 2010)

Hi,

ich habe folgendes recht simples Problem. Dieser Code:

```
\begin{lstlisting}[style = kurzWichtig, emph = {start()}, emphstyle = \color{red}]
    receiver = new ReceiveThread(sock.getInputStream());
    receiver.start();
\end{lstlisting}
```
sollte eig. das start() in receiver.start(); hervorheben in Rot.
Hervorhebungen und mit dem Style hat auch vorher schon alles wunderbar funktioniert.
Nur komischer Weise will mir LaTeX den Code nicht hervorheben. Ich kann z.B. den Begriff receiver hervorheben, aber auch nicht die ganze letzte Zeile.
Es wäre auch nicht so, dass es Fehlermeldungen oder komische Ausgaben gäbe, es passiert einfach nichts.
Kann mir irgendjemand erklären wieso das so ist?

MfG Technoblade


----------

